# Measure a Pvc Pipe



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

How do you measure a PVC pipe? Would it be the outside or inside diameter that needs to be 4"?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It can be either PVC or ABS. Often ABS is cheaper and easier to find. I'm not sure if it's the outside or inside dimension but if you get what is called 4" as opposed to 3" you have the right stuff.


----------

